# Shoulder Mount wanted



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

My buck bit the bullet this season and I would like to get it mounted. I have been a charter captain on Lake Michigan and will trade out a charter for a shoulder Mount


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Still have the buck in the freezer? ?


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes sir, the cape and head are put away 


fish patroll said:


> Still have the buck in the freezer? ?[/QUOTE


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

I can work something out with you......


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

fish patroll said:


> I can work something out with you......


Where are you located?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Goodrich


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

fish patroll said:


> Goodrich


I sent you a message, let's try and figure out when we can meet up to do an exchange. I run my charter service out of Ludington 
Www.godscountryguides.com


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Sounds good


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Never got a message


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Fish Patroll does good work


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Thanks !!!!!


----------

